# Need ID's  - Day and Night walks in Bohol Island



## moymoy (May 12, 2013)

At the hour of Rat I had a night walk in an outlying stream 2 yards across to where I stayed.
I need Identification for the ff Anurans: 





















This one, I think, is from the genus Kaloula, tho not sure wich specie.Usually, they sound like carabaos in heat but this one croaks like that of a goat. 






By the way, these frogs are photograph in the Island of Bohol, Philippines. 
More pictures to follow. 
Any articles/pdf in relation to fauna on this island are welcome.


----------



## Entomancer (May 12, 2013)

The last one looks kind of like K. pulchra, but I only know that because I keep one. 

I'm lost on the rest, other than their probable families.


----------



## moymoy (May 12, 2013)

Hi LordRaiden
They sure look like K.pulchra, however, the cryptic pattern tells me otherwise. I should have take a photo on its back pattern. Maybe next time tho 

You mentioned probable families, which are?


----------



## Entomancer (May 16, 2013)

moymoy said:


> Hi LordRaiden
> They sure look like K.pulchra, however, the cryptic pattern tells me otherwise. I should have take a photo on its back pattern. Maybe next time tho
> 
> You mentioned probable families, which are?


Oh, I just thought that the first one looked like something from Ranidae, and the second one had me thinking Hylidae.

I'm not great at identifying frogs outside the US...mostly because we only have a limited number of families represented.


----------

